# President of Applied Pharmacy Services gets 10 years in prison for steroids conspirac



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

President of Applied Pharmacy Services gets 10 years in prison for steroids conspiracy To defense attorneys, A. Samuel Kelley II was as a self-made entrepreneur who had started a number of businesses but who made mistakes navigating the complex regulations governing the pharmaceutical industry. To prosecutors, he was a ???kingpin??? who sat atop a nationwide [...]

*Read More...*


----------

